# Your preference.....



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am curious if anyone has newer Humminbird electronics and if you have a preference between down imaging sonar or standard color sonar.

I am leaning towards standard sonar but would like to hear what others think.

Thanks!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I bought a unit that does both 2d and down imaging, I love the down imaging, it shows you exactly whats down there. if you go thru some older posts in this section I think theres a 2d/down imaging thread that has some pics that I posted.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I started with a 797 si. Bought a 798hdsi and just upgraded to the 899cihdsi. Once you learn to use side imaging and down imaging its a game changer. Goto you tube and watch the instructional videos. Its an amazing feature. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

